# Ironsoul and Strength First



## IronSoul (Dec 8, 2015)

Going to start a log here. I've had one going forever over at TID, but wanting to start one here as well. bodybuilding has always been my style of training but I started a new program tonight out of my comfort zone. I started an RPE based PL/strength program from POB. Really looking forward to this program and this different area of training that I've never dipped into. 

This Mornings workout: 

Started POB's program tonight. It was way outta my comfort zone, completely. It killed me, but I loved it. I tried my best to do everything as prescribed, I may have misunderstood some things but @PillarofBalance will correct me and get me on track. I kept confusing myself with RPE, reps, and how many left in the tank to 10 or if it was how many left in the tank after the reps prescribed. Still a little confused about it a bit. It seems simple, and may be to some people, but it's complex to me. 

Heres the workout tonight

Competition DL (@6 until @9)
135 x 2
185 x 2 
225 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

Double Pause Bench (@8 until @9)
135 x 5 
225 x 5, 5, 5, 5

Paused deadlift to knees (@9)
245 x 5

Fatigue drop 10%
220 x 5, 5

I was unsure about the deadlift to knee when I got here tonight so I looked it up and everything I saw was pause at knees, then lockout. So that's how I did it. I hope that was right. As I said before, this had me feeling like a FNG to the game and outta my zone, but I feel like I'm going to love this style of training. I will try to get videos when I can. 

Please hit me with advice, support, criticism, etc. I'm looking forward to everyone being a part of this with me and guiding me down a road I've never traveled. Very confident in my coach and what he has in store for me.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 8, 2015)

Good on ya' for getting with the program, IronSoul. PoB will get you sorted and the RPE thinking will become 2nd nature in no time.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 8, 2015)

Doesn't look like much volume on paper, but it sure catches up to you FAST. I'm on a pob peak right now also. It's a lot tougher than I expected. But I love it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 8, 2015)

I've worked with POB for a while and can say you will most definitely see results provided you follow what he says and eat and rest right. 

Here is POB's write up on the RPE system. What specifically confuses you about it?

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19258-RPE-System-of-Training


----------



## snake (Dec 8, 2015)

Nothing wrong with mixing things up. Too many BBers disregard the benefits of power movements.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 8, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Good on ya' for getting with the program, IronSoul. PoB will get you sorted and the RPE thinking will become 2nd nature in no time.


Thanks Nble. That's what he says also. It's all just new, and will be an adjustment. I think I will love it though. Definitely some advantages to it over a 1RM and percentage method. 



ToolSteel said:


> Doesn't look like much volume on paper, but it sure catches up to you FAST. I'm on a pob peak right now also. It's a lot tougher than I expected. But I love it.


I agree with you completely Tool. I kept feeling like I needed to do more, or more reps, but I'm feeling it all today. Really looking forward to this program. Heard nothing but good things about POB's coaching/training. 



DocDePanda187123 said:


> I've worked with POB for a while and can say you will most definitely see results provided you follow what he says and eat and rest right.
> 
> Here is POB's write up on the RPE system. What specifically confuses you about it?
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19258-RPE-System-of-Training


There's no doubt in my mind about that doc. Everything I've seen from others logs and progress working with POB is incredible. We are lucky to have him on the boards. I have read his write up on the RPE like 6 times, and keep reading it to pound it in my head. I'll feel like I'll completely understand it, then get in the gym like last night and start throwing my mind for a loop. I think I'm doing it how he needs me to, or I think he would have let me know after reading. So far, so good lol! Thanks for posting the link to the thread though brother! I'm really appreciating all of your support already. 



snake said:


> Nothing wrong with mixing things up. Too many BBers disregard the benefits of power movements.


You're absolutely right man. I've always hated deadlifts because It's a weak lift for me and I have small hands with shitty grip, so I just didn't do them much. I think these deadlifts added in alone are going to make some tremendous progress. Especially when we get to the band work.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 8, 2015)

Here is Mike Tuchscherer explaining the RPE in his own words. Maybe it'll help sink it in for you. 

http://forum.reactivetrainingsystems.com/content.php?20-Excerpt-From-Chapter-2-of-the-RTS-Manual


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 8, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Here is Mike Tuchscherer explaining the RPE in his own words. Maybe it'll help sink it in for you.
> 
> http://forum.reactivetrainingsystems.com/content.php?20-Excerpt-From-Chapter-2-of-the-RTS-Manual



Thanks brother! Gonna check that out now


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 8, 2015)

Def in for this ride. Lol.  This place is so much better than TID


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 8, 2015)

Keep at it brother.....Pillar knows what he is doing and will be checking this out!


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 8, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Def in for this ride. Lol.  This place is so much better than TID



Thanks for following along bro. Ha TID is home to me but I love this place to. Had no idea how big it had gotten. UG has grown so damn much


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 8, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Keep at it brother.....Pillar knows what he is doing and will be checking this out!


Hey brother, thanks for checking in and following along. Man, seeing a ton of familiar faces over here now that I haven't seen in a while. Good to see everyone.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 9, 2015)

Pillar is a pussy. But a good pussy. 

I'll be following this.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 10, 2015)

IronSoul;427069]Wave 1 Week 1
DAY 2:

competition bench
135 x 4
185 x 3
225 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

5 count paused Squats
135 x 5
185 x 2
245 x 3
-Fatigue Drop 10%
220 x 3, 3

Floor Press
185 x 7
-Rep drop
185 x 5, 5

Tonight definitely made me realize how much of a bitch I have become. It's really depressing. I prob haven't squatted in over 4-5 months and I could tell. I struggled bad with those. Legs started cramping. I thought I was gonna blow my elbow out on the floor presses. Those are hard as hell to get into position for. I feel like a complete clown in the gym right now. I know I'll get it all back and even more so on this program now but I'm hard on myself and I hate how sloppy I let myself get. All kinds of shit going on or not, it was my fault and it eats me alive!!!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 10, 2015)

Keep your head up and those 5 second squats will tear anyone up.

I have a hard time with 2 right now lol


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 10, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Keep your head up and those 5 second squats will tear anyone up.
> 
> I have a hard time with 2 right now lol


Thanks for the support brother. I can tell it's going to be much needed this go around. Yeah they were definitely a bitch. Not sure I lasted the whole 5 seconds.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 14, 2015)

*Wave 1 Week 1* 
Day 3:

*Competition Squat @9 1x3*
135 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 3 
(Was working up to @9)

*Fatigue Drop 10% @8 repeat until @9 2-4x3*
250 x 3, 3, 3

*Sumo Block Pull @9 repeat until @10 3x1*
135 x 5
225 x 2
250 x 1
280 x 1
290 x 1

*Bulgarian Split Squat @7 repeat until @9 5x7*
20lb DB each hand x 7 (underestimated the difficulty of these) 
12.5lb DB each hand x 7, 7, 7, 7

*Situps*
50, 30, 25  (these are not part of the program just something I need to continue doing) 

This workout actually felt pretty good. I really liked the block pulls but the sumo was weird to adjust and get used to. Had the entire gym to myself so I my ego didn't get to me as much when things felt awkward. That was my first time doing the Bulgarian Split Squats and wow they really caught me off guard. I grabbed the 20's thinking they would be easy and they about killed me. I really liked these, but had some balance issues at first. Not moving much weight right now like I used to, but its all feeling great and can tell I'm getting it back I don't know how or why I stopped squatting for some time, but Damn I'm glad I'm back under the bar. I have a few videos if I can get em posted. They will at least get to you POB.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 16, 2015)

Wave 1 Week 2
Day 1: 12/15/15

Competition Deadlift (@8 repeat until @9)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 5
245 x 5 
275 x 5, 5, 5

Double Paused Bench (@8 repeat until @9)
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Paused DL to knee (@9)
255 x 5

Fatigue drop 10% (@8)
230 x 5, 5, 5, 5

Just wanna start off by saying that I absolutely love this program so far. I can't really explain it, but I'm loving it. I know it's early but I can already feel the difference it's making. These paused sets are really helping with my bench. I feel more in control and can fire from the bottom better. The paused DL to knee is really helping my form on deadlifts too. Been working on a few things with form and last night during the paused reps, I got that feeling like I got the sweet spot. Even banged up my shins pretty good, was proud of myself lol. Starting to see why all you animals love power lifting. After starting this program, I'm not sure I ever wanna go back to a bodybuilding style training.


----------



## cotton2012 (Dec 17, 2015)

POB turned me into a powerlifter.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 18, 2015)

Wave 1 Week 2
Day 2:

Competition Bench Press (@9 1x3)
135 x 4
185 x 5
225 x 3
265 x 3

Fatigue drop 10% (@8 repeat until @9 2-4x3)
240 x 3, 3, 3, 3

5 count Paused Squats (@9 1x3)
135 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 3

Fatigue drop 10% (@8 repeat until @9 2-4x3)
195 x 3, 3, 3, 3

Floor Press (@9 1x7)
135 x 7
185 x 7

Rep Drop (@8 repeat until @9 4x5)
200 x 5
215 x 5, 5, 5, 5

This workout went pretty good. Was really tres though, worked a few hours overtime before. I wasn't able to get videos due to my old gyms policies. I had trouble with floor presses the first time I did them because I was doing them wrong. POB corrected me and I loved them this time. Still taking a bit getting my squat form back to normal. Playing around with it and continuously working on it. Also working on getting someone In the gym with me.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 21, 2015)

Really played with my squat form and stance tonight. I have almost completely lost my form. I worked so hard before to get my legs and squats where they were and I almost feel like I am starting back at square one, but with a little experience and great guidance now. It will come along, it's just taking time. Either way, I am still absolutely loving this style of training. I don't know why I didn't get into it a long time ago. It really suits me and I feel like I have a better relationship with my body and the iron. Some days it seems like real therapy and I love it.

*Wave 1 Week 2*
*Day 3*


*Box Squat (@6 repeat until @9 15x2)*
135 x 5
225 x 2
245 x 2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2.2.2

*Sumo Block Pull (@9 repeat until @10 3x1)*
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 x 1,1,1

*Bulgarian Split Squats (@7 repeat until @9 5x7)*
-w/15lb. DB in hand of squatting leg
x 7,7,7,7,7


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2016)

I've skipped some log additions but here is my most recent log. 

January 02, 2016
Wave 2, Week 4, Day 3
POB's Bully Yoga

Box Squat
(@9 1x3)
135 x 8
225 x 3
295 x 3
315 x 3


Fatigue drop 10%
(@8 until @9 2-4x3)
285 x 3, 3, 3, 3

SLDL
(@9 until @10 3x1)
135 x 3, 3
185 x 2
205 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
275 x 1, 1, 1


Hack Squat
(@7 until @9 5x7)
2pps x 7, 7, 7, 7


This workout felt great.i was just really focused and had good energy. My footing skipped on the first rep in the video of box squats. Just a small mistake. Corrected it in the next reps. I'm loving this program. It's making me feel like I've wasted so much time in the past years focusing on accessory stuff instead of concentrating a lot more on the big 3 and variations of. My body feels so much more in unity now and I love it. This is just the beginning. If I get my lifts up high enough I think I will consider a PL meet. Would love to get involved but have a lot of work to do.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 4, 2016)

There's such a difference between bbing and powerlifting. I'm not talking about the actually lifts and shit but about the way you feel about the results. There really is no better feeling in the gym than hitting a pr or just the progress you make. I've always lifter heavy since I was 14 years old but actually following a program, having patience and then doing a meet to show your progress is a great ****ing feeling. I wish I started powerlifting and competing many years ago. Good shit iron keep it up brother


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 5, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> There's such a difference between bbing and powerlifting. I'm not talking about the actually lifts and shit but about the way you feel about the results. There really is no better feeling in the gym than hitting a pr or just the progress you make. I've always lifter heavy since I was 14 years old but actually following a program, having patience and then doing a meet to show your progress is a great ****ing feeling. I wish I started powerlifting and competing many years ago. Good shit iron keep it up brother



Thanks brother. I absolutely agree already. It's amazing. My body feels so much better, everything does. Plus I feel it helps conditioning with me as well. Having a 3 day program that yields the results it is, leaves me time for interval training etc. pretty sure I'm gonna be with the PL style for the long haul now. Thanks for your support in here Ecks.


----------



## rburdge84 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey you're killing it man, pob def knows how to get you right. Keep up the good work man


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 6, 2016)

rburdge84 said:


> Hey you're killing it man, pob def knows how to get you right. Keep up the good work man



Thanks brother, I agree with you. He knows his shit.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice work in here IS. Keep it up.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 6, 2016)

Keep kicking ass IS.  I have been in POB programs and hands for a little over 1 1/2 years now, and he has taken me to prs I never imagined and just my overall body composition has never been better then through PLing.


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 6, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nice work in here IS. Keep it up.



Thanks for the support DYS. Hoping to get up to your weights one day.


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 6, 2016)

AlphaD said:


> Keep kicking ass IS.  I have been in POB programs and hands for a little over 1 1/2 years now, and he has taken me to prs I never imagined and just my overall body composition has never been better then through PLing.



Definitely will Alpha, thanks for checking in brother. That's so awesome to hear. I'm glad you've been able to do so. Hopefully I will do the same! Ive fallen in love with PLing


----------

